# Ilyushin IL-2 colors



## Ralph Haus (Jun 30, 2019)

I've been building and finishing my war birds 'close' to the colors and patterns that are depicted on the box art and the instructions. With many it was not a big challenge, some I just 'fudged' a bit. 

I have decided to challenge myself, selecting the Tamiya 1/72 Ilyushin IL-2 and to finish this one to a particular marking theme. I have chosen 'April 1945 Berlin'. A challenge indeed!

I look at the box art and see the colors depicted (it is the Berlin) and compare to the instructions included; close. Now my problem come when I look at this same finished models, after doing an online search, there are many, and while the colors are the same (?) the patterns are not. I thought I had read where the pattern were consistent within the production, colors and shapes, when the real aircraft was built.? True or not (in the case of this model)? I am not going to be entering this in any contest so it really does not matter in the long run, but it did raise the question; Who is correct, or is there a 'correct'?

Also, a request for advice. The colors on this IL-2 are many and diverse in color depth. I was considering doing a base color (desert yellow?) and then hope the other colors would cover without having to apply really thick coatings. Any suggestions on which color to base coat with? or should I just mask and overlap the camo shapes?


----------



## nsmekanik (Jun 30, 2019)

Have a look here, Soviet Warplanes IL2, and if you have any questions you can post them here, Soviet Warplanes forum


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2019)

Judging by your words you are going to replicated the "White 12" that belonged to the 567 ShAP...






pic source: The IL-2 – The Flying Tank | World of Warplanes





pic source: Il-2M3 (two-seater, arrow wing)

One of the rendition of the possible camo can be seen below... btw.. the layout of the camo depended on the factory the plane was assembled by. In the cause it might be the Zavod no.1 in Kuybyshev. The colours should be : the Dark Green - AMT4 , Dark Grey - AMT12 and Light Brown - AMT1 on tops and the Light Blue-Grey - AMT7 on undersides.





pic source: Il-2M3 (two-seater, arrow wing)


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jun 30, 2019)

Correct on the "White 12" (I suppose I should do some additional research) these are the markings that I find most fitting for my collection.

Wurger...The colors that you have presented do not have the same mix; missing the desert yellow/flat earth mix (per Taymia) illustrated on the box? I suppose that the light grey in the image is where the Light Brown would be applied?

So, back to my original question (confusion). If I choose the box art, is it a color combination, that would (could) have been used? Again, not a big issue, but since I have committed to do an authentic model, would the box art be a violation? Looking at the links and the images referenced it does appear that there are some liberties that can be taken on the camo patterns but I'm unsure of the colors.

In other words, If were to enter this in a GB would it have points deducted based on the colors/patterns if I used the proposed box art? No plans on doing so, but looking to the future when I feel more confident.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)

Ralph Haus said:


> Wurger...The colors that you have presented do not have the same mix; missing the desert yellow/flat earth mix (per Taymia) illustrated on the box?



First of all, I think the pics of the plane were grabbed form a footage ( documantal film ) what makes the identyfication of colours quite difficult. Also the problem is with the AMT1 colour. Therefore you are confused. Actually even Russians have a trouble with stating of what tinge ( tone ) the AMT-1 colour was. What makes the matter worse, the AMT-1 paint was the nitrocellulose lacquer. But there was also A-21m equivalent colour that was the oil enamel. The AMT-1 that was slightly darker than the oil equivalent and A-21m paints are said to be of the Light Brown tone. However the colour can be described as a light gray-brown as well.  Here what can be found about the AMT-1 via the net...






As you may notice the tingo of the paints may vary... as a result the reference FS numbers for these tones are ..

FS 20324





FS 20372





But also 

FS 26306





or








Ralph Haus said:


> I suppose that the light grey in the image is where the Light Brown would be applied?



Yes it is correct. According to Massimo Tessitori the FS 26306 is a brownish grey colour without any green tinge. The profile posted in my prevoius post just was made by M. Tessitori. Of course, his rendition may be a little bit different because as I mentioned that, the pic of the White 12 was grabbed from a film and isn't of the greatest qualiity. But I think, M. Tessitori almost hit the nail with the camo. The only thing I don't agree with is the Dark Grey camo spot behing the gunner's station. Also there may be some of difference in the camo layout at the top of wings at the port wing root.

The very possible layout of the camo and tones of colours should be like that one..





the pic source: AMT-1 in Akan's new acrylic lacquer line

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2019)

Ralph Haus said:


> So, back to my original question (confusion). If I choose the box art, is it a color combination, that would (could) have been used? Again, not a big issue, but since I have committed to do an authentic model, would the box art be a violation? Looking at the links and the images referenced it does appear that there are some liberties that can be taken on the camo patterns but I'm unsure of the colors.
> 
> In other words, If were to enter this in a GB would it have points deducted based on the colors/patterns if I used the proposed box art? No plans on doing so, but looking to the future when I feel more confident.




To answer your question ... if you are going to make your model looking like the real kite and participate in any competition you have to be ready for getting points deducted. But it always depends on judges and criteria used for scoring.

Oh.. BTW.. my source calls for the AMT-1/A-21m the FS 26306 and/or FS 36350. Both samples below.. 
As you may notice the FS26306 is very close to the one used by M.Tessitori.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jul 1, 2019)

Wurger,

You are a wonder and a great resource. Thanks for going through this trouble. I'll take your latest posted image as a 'true' enough camo scheme. IF I ever do submit an entry into a GB I'll be sure and select a Russian model; seems like the variations and uncertainties in the colors and schemes would allow some forgiveness as far as representing the 'kite' accurately? Or at least allow for some arguments ...


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 1, 2019)

The GB scoring system for paint application does not really consider accuracy of the paint scheme but rather the quality of the application. We look for drips, poor edges, overly thick or thin application, etc. Any contest that I have entered does the same and the accuracy is not usually considered except for gross violations of known schemes.


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jul 1, 2019)

Crimea_River said:


> The GB scoring system for paint application does not really consider accuracy of the paint scheme but rather the quality of the application. We look for drips, poor edges, overly thick or thin application, etc. Any contest that I have entered does the same and the accuracy is not usually considered except for gross violations of known schemes.


 Could I claim a 'sloppy' Russian painter??


----------



## Ralph Haus (Jul 1, 2019)

Wurger,

I have a system with two monitors. One is color corrected for doing photo work while the other is whatever come from its standard settings. I drug the image that I thought had two gray colors onto it and surprise the tannish-gray appeared. So much for the high dollar monitor!! So, a bit late, but I withdraw my comments on not understanding the colors.


----------

